# Holiday in July



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We are planning a trip to France during July, I am on holiday from the 9th July until the 27th.
We would like to stay at camp site in France using the C&CC Carefree booking, we are planning to stay there for 7 nights (Inclusive holiday).
The camp is L'Etang des Haizes in Lower Normandy, has got swimming pool/slides for our son.
We are not sure what to do with the rest of the time, we live in Yorkshire, so were planning on taking a couple of days getting down south for the ferries and likewise on the return. We are not sure whether to spend rest of time in France or UK, have never toured/camped abroad before!
Would it be easy for us to just tour around and find sites as we need them or is that difficult in July? Do not want to wild camp, wife is a bit nervous, maybe when we are more experienced.
Any advice/suggestions most welcome


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Chris

The first time i went to France, i booked (1999, 6weeks) it all through the CC, and was VERY nervous :!: , but after the first day in France, found the place to be better than the UK, roads, camp sites, Motoways, etc, and have gone back every year since, only now i just GO, the only thing i book in advance is the ferry from Shetland Islands to Aberdeen, and ferry from Dover, the use of France Passion- low cost / no cost, Airs, or the small sites, if going to the holiday area's, it may be an idea to book up front, I will be away this year fo 3 to 4 months, and will not be making any bookings,

have a good time, and lots of fun  

Colin..........


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks for that Colin, made us feel a little bit easier about it  

By the way, in your reply you mentioned coming from the Shetlands, some friends of ours parents moved out there a few years ago. They are called Wood, he is a retired Fire Brigade Officer and I think she was a teacher.

Thanks again, happy camping


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Have you booked it yet Chris,

We were there last June, the site is ok / clean etc but was quite busy (noisey) for that time of the year - a (British)Caravan Club Rally was on.

We ended up moving a bit further up to LeGrandLarge near Les Pieux which has a nice swimming pool and an adjacent large beach. The site has more modern facilities.

I cant comment on July as we tend to go in June or September but there doesnt seem to be the same problems in France over booking sites that you get here and there are loads of sites around to pick from. We have never had to book a site prior to arrival in France.

France loves motorhomers and you should enjoy your trip wherever you end up. The roads are good and you dont need to use the toll roads.

Agree with Colins comments and you will soon get the hang of it and be planning the next visit.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

We always holiday in July, we particular like the Med area. 

We never book and have always found somewhere with a vacant pitch. 

There are hundreds of alternative sites just outside the popular areas so you should have no trouble.

Enjoy your holiday.

Texas


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks for the replies so far, we have decided not to book the site we were going to (rally one). We have found another site that does not have rallies, we will stay there for seven nights then do a bit of touring without booking.
If you get stuck trying to find a site can you use Aires?
How do Aires work, do they have restrictions to there use (arrival/departure times). 
Have downloaded the Aires sets for autoroute, couldn't believe how many there were!
Sorry to sound so dumb, completely new to this :?


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Yes you can use the Aires, the full name is 'Aire de Repose' (area of rest = rest areas) overnighting is common. There are no restrictions you simply come and go.

Look around and choose a section that is well lit but not too near the shop OR the wagon parking.

But choose a one that is NOT isolated. Most if not all aires have toilets and water availabilities.

The larger ones are equipped with restaurants, filling stations and shops.

Enjoy your holiday, remember if you are not happy with your first choice, move on...there are numerous aires on the autoroutes.

Texas


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Hope you have read the excellent guide to Aires 6th one down under the Info and Guides on the top tool bar of this page or under Guides in the menus at the side of the page, that should help :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks Helen
Have read it, very informative. We have decided not to book a site, were going to do it through C&CC but you have to spend a minimum of 7 nights on your first site.
We are going to be brave and wing it, just going to start ringing round the ferries to book that.
Cheers


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

The Ferry is booked  

Got a good price too :lol:


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

well done chris.

you will find everyone has a different approach to finding sites. 

when we went to france for 6 months in 2000 we took the CC european guide & alan rogers french sites guide. we were never stuck for a site.

one english couple we met didn't even do that. they drove until about 1600hrs and then followed the first campsite sign they saw. they said they were never stuck for a site either. we met them in august.

wish i was going over but have got to wait until september


----------



## WISSAGE (May 16, 2005)

Hi Chris
I think you are going Portsmouth - Le Havre. If so what time are your ferries?
You can spend the night on the terminal at Portsmouth in front or the side of the check in. They will even wake you up in the morning if you oversleep. going or coming back there is room on the port at Le Havre.
We will be late getting into Le Havre so will pull up when we get off boat and the same coming home.
Will just miss you, back by end of June
Regards
Bob


----------

